# Where are the nimisila walleye....?



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Can somebody for the love of god please tell me what part of nimi are people catching walleye..? And what they are catching them on and in how many feet of water? and what time of day ect....

Every time i go to nimi, i see at least 5 boats on the water doing laps trolling for eyes. I havent seen anyone pull any in, but i know they are getting them because theres always people fishing for them when i get on the lake. One guy coming off the lake passed me on the water and said he caught 12 walleye and kept 6! Ive been skunked every time, but i have mostly fished the opposite side of the lake as the grass islands.

I like to try to find the fish myself, but for some reason after 3weeks of trying i just cannot find out how and where to catch these walleyes in this lake. I tried alllllllll the wayyyyyyyy down by the dam this morn but had no luck so i fished for gills and caught about 50 4-6 inch perch from shore which was fun but dissapointing at the same time cuz they werent keeper size.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Try bottom bouncers with spinners, or deep diving cranks....fast.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

get your self some jointed walleye divers in perch color and firetiger and try those they seem to work good for me at other lakes never fished nimisila but should still work there


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

According to the ODNR , Survey results show the Walleye numbers and outlook are only fair at Nimi. Only 2% of anglers target them. Walleye stocking replaced saugeye in 1999. I know these surveys don't mean everything, but the way they trap them and count them, It's a good snapshot of the condition of the fishery. The Bass and Channel Cat outlook, however, are excellent. Who Knows, Maybe in a few more years....


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

This post seems to come up 3 times a year. I suggest searching on here a bit. If you are targeting walleye I would choose a different lake. If you are dead set on catching them in there I did watch a guy load up on them trolling fast S to N through the area marked here:


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

going there now. i'll let you know if i find them.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

once again only found catfish and bluegill. try again next week.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Well fellas, i went out to nimi yet again and got no eyes. ALTHOUGH... We did see some guys catch at least 1, maybe 2. I asked him to pull it out of the livewell for verification. He said it was 18in, but was pretty skinny from what i could see, but who cares at least he caught one. It really reasurred me and built my confidence. I tied on something similar to what he was using and started trolling. Not 30 seconds went by and i got blasted. I skiied that fish in so fast you would swear it was flying. Just a 3 pound bass turned out. Trolled for 2 hrs after that and not even a hit.


----------

